# Check Baggage fits EVERYTHING?!



## SnowMotion (Oct 8, 2010)

That bag can absolutely carry all your gear and stuff but watch the weight limit.GL


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Dude, I can think of a lot worse places to be than Germany!


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

That bag easily takes 3-4 boards plus clothes etc., but a couple of things to keep in mind:

Extra boards need to be packed without bindings (depending on the size of your boards you might be able to get 2 mounted boards in there, but it will seriously limit capacity for other stuff and make packing a LOT harder).
Weight might not be an issue for you, but it sure as hell is for airlines (especially for European ones). The bag weighs in at over 10lb already and with only 1-2 boards, 1 pair of boots, 1 set of bindings, and other stuff (goggles, gloves, helmet, etc.) you might get close to the maximum allowable weight without having gotten much clothes in there...

Because of point 2., I think this bag is good for road trips however, but not so great for airline travel.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Check out dakine, similar if not better quality, but typically for less cost plus they can be shipped outside the us


----------



## kevinp19 (Jan 1, 2012)

hktrdr said:


> That bag easily takes 3-4 boards plus clothes etc., but a couple of things to keep in mind:
> 
> Extra boards need to be packed without bindings (depending on the size of your boards you might be able to get 2 mounted boards in there, but it will seriously limit capacity for other stuff and make packing a LOT harder).
> Weight might not be an issue for you, but it sure as hell is for airlines (especially for European ones). The bag weighs in at over 10lb already and with only 1-2 boards, 1 pair of boots, 1 set of bindings, and other stuff (goggles, gloves, helmet, etc.) you might get close to the maximum allowable weight without having gotten much clothes in there...
> ...


Well in March the inlaws are coming to spend time with the kids giving me and my wife the chance to travel some we are taking a train to Austria, and then possibly a plane to greece.... as far as plane tickets go I can fly really cheap from country to country, so if the fees are as bad as you say i guess it will equal itsself out. TY for advice

think it will fit my wifes crap, or am i getting greedy?



HoboMaster said:


> Dude, I can think of a lot worse places to be than Germany!



Haha your right... im there now actually. I wasnt mad about germany as much as I was about the my situation. I will say this snowboarding kinda saved me


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

You're more than likely going to end up having to pay fees for having overweight bag. Save yourself the hassle of paying these fees and get yourself a smaller board bag and a boot bag to go along with it. Most airlines (not sure about Euro airlines though) consider the board bag and boot bag as 1 piece. If at the check-in your bag board bag + boot bag combo weighs too much you can always take your boot bag as a separate carry-on.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

I have 3 of those bags - two of them are the regular burton wheelie gig bags, and I just bought the wheelie locker bag. The bags are very well made, durable, good padding, and high quality wheels. Weight is an issue but I like the wheelie bag much better than a light soft board bag.

To pack a 2nd board you need to take the bindings off of it and put it under a board with bindings. 

When travelling alone I put two boards and 2 sets bindings plus helmet, boots, and all my other on the hill gear in one wheelie gig bag, and then pack a 2nd bag also with wheels with non-snowboarding clothes. Use a velcro strap to tie the board bag handle on the non wheeled end to the handle on top of the other bag in a train and it's really easy to get around airports.

When travelling with my wife and kids we I take 5 boards between 2 bags and pack as much other boarding stuff in with them, works quite well.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I wouldn't worry about weight. I can fly all my gear and 4 boards and stay under weight.

For bags, Dakine's often don't fit mounted Burton bindings as where the highback mounts to the frame makes folded binding wider than a score of Bags. This is never an issue with Burton bags. 

I have the wheelie gig and its a good bag. Not a ton of pockets But for the most park I fly everything I need for a week including gear in just it. With a small carry on.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Nivek said:


> I wouldn't worry about weight. I can fly all my gear and 4 boards and stay under weight.
> 
> [SNIP]


True in the US. Completely false almost everywhere else. And the OP is in Europe...


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

hktrdr said:


> True in the US. Completely false almost everywhere else. And the OP is in Europe...


I was unaware Eu had stricter regs on weight. My bad.


----------

